# trailer vs no trailer for the time being



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I've owned horses for years and still dont have a working trailer! Dont worry about it, there are always ways of transporting your horse without having your own trailer. If you have friends that will do it then that is great and vet's will usually travel for an extra fee.
you can also rent them so although it is nice to have your own, dont worry about having to wait


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I didn't have a truck or trailer for the first couple of years.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I've had my horse for about 8 years and haven't had a trailer. I want to acquire one at some point in the near future and find myself drooling over them on a daily basis, but I've survived without one. I'll continue to survive without one if necessary. 

If you don't feel comfortable buying one right now then wait a few months until you have some more money saved up. Just make sure you can find someone that can help you out in case of an emergency!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Same as anything else "horse' it isn't just the cost of purchase but it is also the cost of maintaining, registering and insurance liability besides learning to drive the thing correctly.

I had horses for so many years and no trailer...truck yes, no trailer.
Now I have the truck and 2 trailers.

If you have friends with good equipment who can do the occasional haul...great. 
If no friends, then get the name of a shipper in case of emergency that will be there for you.

Many people never own a trailer and they go all over the place...

Save your money, don't feel stressed to buy right now...when the time is right, consider it then.
A trailer is a large investment that sits 90% of the time tying up your money...on a farm that money could be better utilized elsewhere is a definite.
:wink:


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I am surprised that with all the work being done at your place you do not already have a truck to haul things. I would wait on the trailer and you may find something inexpensive but on an acreage a truck is pretty much a must have I would think but you obviously got thus far with out one so it must not be an issue.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

horselovinguy said:


> Same as anything else "horse' it isn't just the cost of purchase but it is also the cost of maintaining, registering and insurance liability besides learning to drive the thing correctly.
> 
> I had horses for so many years and no trailer...truck yes, no trailer.
> Now I have the truck and 2 trailers.
> ...


 27k On my LQ, 45k on truck, 28K for barn to house truck and trailer I recently spent 2,800 on tires for both rigs,500.00 on generator repair, 1300.00 on new AC a few hundred on a new awning and when someone expects to tag along for something I wish they understood what it really costs to have this equipment.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Wait and save your money. Don't go further into debt. You can always pay a friend to do the hauling and in a pinch, hire a pro hauler. It's nice and convenient to have all your own stuff and I recommend it when it's financially feasible, but it's not something you can't do without for quite a while if needs be. I have friends who have over 10 horses and have NEVER owned a trailer in 40 years of breeding and showing them.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> 27k On my LQ, 45k on truck, 28K for barn to house truck and trailer I recently spent 2,800 on tires for both rigs,500.00 on generator repair, 1300.00 on new AC a few hundred on a new awning and when someone expects to tag along for something I wish they understood what it really costs to have this equipment.



I know, I know.

I don't have LQ...but there is still a considerable outlay of money even if the thing just sits you need to work, clean, prepare it and replace things like tires that look brand new but have cracks/dry rot on the sidewalls cause they just aren't safe to use, period.

Handing someone gas money is nice, now double it is more realistic.
I hauled the other day...was handed $25 dollars for gas money...
HELLO...my truck takes over $100 to fill it with gas, not diesel {which costs more per gallon!} and I just burned 3/4 of the tank plus spent 4 hours sitting waiting for you to play with your horses...
Sometimes, it truly *is not *worth hooking up with costs and wear & tear to both vehicles for others.
Of course when we got back the trailer clean-up was mine...and those horses were pigs with diarrhea and crap everyplace!! Yuck..:-(

_Not again, I *will* be busy the next time._

Remember that when you have friends do you a favor...this *isn't* a gas economy car going down the road..it costs money to move those animals _*and* _your time.
:wink:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> I don't have LQ...but there is still a considerable outlay of money even if the thing just sits you need to work, clean, prepare it and replace things like tires that look brand new but have cracks/dry rot on the sidewalls cause they just aren't safe to use, period.
> 
> ...


In order to save the frustration, I will haul for a friend but I always tell them they have to cover my costs for the day. That includes the gas, any beverages and at least one meal to make it worth my time. Otherwise, call a pro for find another sucker. It's just too expensive, inconvenient and let's not forget the liability we're accepting when we haul horses other than our own, to do it for less.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

As long as you have a plan for emergency situations, you don't HAVE to have a truck and trailer. 

(I know that some of these won't apply but thoughts anyway

What if a wild *fire *or prairie* fire* blows through your area, and you need to evacuate your horse immeidately? Will you still be able to have a friend get your horses out? If not, figure out a strategy. 

What if a flood takes over your land? Again, who will haul your horse and where will they go?

What if your horse is injured and needs veterinary care? Can the vet come to you? 

Try to think about every possible emergency situation that would apply to you, where you would need to haul your horse. Then have a plan in place.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> In order to save the frustration, I will haul for a friend but I always tell them they have to cover my costs for the day. That includes the gas, any beverages and at least one meal to make it worth my time. Otherwise, call a pro for find another sucker. It's just too expensive, inconvenient and let's not forget the liability we're accepting when we haul horses other than our own, to do it for less.



Live & learn.
Normally when I trailer I am also taking my horse(s) so having another along for the ride isn't a big deal.
This was though a clinic and special trip I made especially for her, I was not participating nor even wanted to critique/watch/listen to this clinician.

Next time, *IF* there ever is a next time I will be specific in my expectations to and of them.

Thanks for the "tip" of what you do...
:wink:


----------



## Luvs Horses (Jan 9, 2014)

A truck falls under need item for a farm. Figure out what size you need to fit ur farm and hauling.

There are trailer places that offer horse trailers for rent. Check to see if there are any in ur area. (This gives u another option if there is one near u)

If u can't get both at the same time don't sweat it. Get the truck first cut u will get the most benifit from it.
Once u are ready for the next big item then get the trailer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I went for years without a truck and trailer. Never had an issue. This may be my last summer for a truck and trailer -- it's just to dang expensive. The trailer sits alot - I don't show and ends up I'm not much of a social rider. So I ride mostly at home. The truck has been used a lot for house things, but what I will miss it for the most is getting my hay. I just HATE to rely on other people. Without my truck I'll have to call on MDH at haying time. That's the only reason I'm considering keeping my truck, which is a really stupid reason. I'd be better off renting a truck for those few trips. 

Gotta admit though: it's going to be hard going from driving a truck for the last 6 or 7 years back to a car. They're so dang small.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I think you will be fine for six months. I'm just about dying to have a trailer, but I know that purchase is pretty far down the line for me. xD

You can always pay someone to haul for you. I would have someone lined up to help if there is ever an emergency.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

horselovinguy said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> I don't have LQ...but there is still a considerable outlay of money even if the thing just sits you need to work, clean, prepare it and replace things like tires that look brand new but have cracks/dry rot on the sidewalls cause they just aren't safe to use, period.
> 
> ...


 Or quote a price ahead of time.


----------



## cwilko75 (Nov 12, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> I am surprised that with all the work being done at your place you do not already have a truck to haul things. I would wait on the trailer and you may find something inexpensive but on an acreage a truck is pretty much a must have I would think but you obviously got thus far with out one so it must not be an issue.


we do have a pickup but it is only a midsize (nissan frontier) and too small to haul a horse trailer. but great for all other farming things.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

You can do just fine without a truck and trailer. Put it off until you can financially buy what you want. No need to rush into it and buy a step or two down from what you want and need because in the long run, you will eventually buy the right rig so you are buying twice. Now is also the worst time of year to be trailer shopping. It's show season and it's camping season so any nice used trailers are commanding a higher price and what's out there is picked over. Wait until hunting season is over. That's typically when there are a lot of trailers on the market and they aren't moving.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Talk to your friend and make sure they are ok with helping when there is an emergency. If they are the. You'll be better off waiting. Also, don't lean on your friend for a haul unless it is an emergency. For non emergencies, as stated above, cover 100 percent of costs plus to make it worth their time. Also offer to pay up front whatever they estimate the cost to be.

FYI it can be as little as 8 mpg up to maybe 17 mpg just for fuel. You then have to factor in tire wear, maintenance, etc and is why the IRS now allows over 50 cents per mile for businesses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Dang no trailer?... Personally, I wouldn't own a horse without owning my own trailer and having some ability to haul them around. To me, it's one of the most important things you can own as a horse person. Even when kept at boarding facilities a trailer is something we use monthly (or lots more) even through winter. For all sorts of things other than horse stuff.

I would hate to have to wait for someone (or bother them with for that matter) in the case of an emergency...

Not that it's impossible to live without one but, once you have one it's hard to imagine life without it... :lol:


----------

